# Super Kiln Loaded Again



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes I got Blessed last week and sold my kiln load of walnut and cherry along with some other extraordinary slabs from previous kilning I had in storage. www.GoodWoodNashville.com is going to be a retailer of some of my slabs to go along with his reclaim barnwood products. Visit with Dave and his crew in Nashville, TN. 

With the kiln empty again, we reloaded this time with some long wide spalted maple 10-12'L x22-26"W:yes::thumbsup: .....some spalted maple crotch wood...some bookmatched pieces.....some long wide aged oak.....Long wide spalted poplar.... a Sassafras stump approx up to 26" W x approx. 66" L.....Standing dead Pecan stump....and a few odd knots etc. that we've salvaged when trimming.

Sorry :huh::blink: due to these being some of the earlier slabs I cut, I don't have the multiple pics NOR had the time to get restacked in sequential flitch order PRIOR to loading into kiln (was after dark before finishing last night)....I will correct after KDing.

BUT here are a few of the pics I had taken when sawing. I will also post the link to my site of all the load pics I do have after putting on my website.

Enjoy..

8/4 spalted poplar








Spalted maple log








8/4 spalted maple








Sassafras stump








Standing dead pecan stump


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, but you sold my walnut!

Glad you freed up the space.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice work Tim! I really like that spalted poplar.


----------

